# Folie und Technik für einen "Planschteich"



## jensgeol (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=294512
einen Beitrag mit generellen Fragen zur Anlage einer Teich-Planschbecken-Kombination eingerichtet und habe nun mehr technische Fragen.

Mittlerweile ist das Planschbecken gereinigt und 2mal mit Schwimmbadfarbe gestrichen und der Teich ist ausgegraben und der Urlaub ist auch vorbei. Nun wollen wir weitermachen und haben noch ein paar Fragen, auf die ich bei der Recherche hier im Forum keine richtige Lösung für uns gefunden habe (ist vermutlich aber schon irgendwo behandelt).

Im Prinzip sieht der Teich so wie auf dem Plan aus (1 Kästchen=10cm). Er hat nun ca. 9m² Oberfläche und 2-3m³ Volumen. Der Teich besteht vorwiegend aus Flachwasserzone und eine 1m tiefe Stelle mit einem vermittelndem Podest bei 60cm Wassertiefe. Beim Planschbeck hat sich nichts geändert. Der Wasserspiegel des Teichs ist nun ca. 5cm höher als beim Becken.

Die Fragen:

- Welche Folie (welches Material) sollen wir nehmen und in welcher Stärke? Da der Teich nun ein ziemlich starkes Profil hat ergeben sich große Falten. Sollte man da vielleicht die Folie speziell anfertigen lassen (und wie teuer ist das – so ganz grob?)

- Hauptfrage: Welche Technik nehmen wir? 

Ich würde gerne eine pflegeleichte Filteranlage verwenden und denke, dass ein Durchlauffilter besser als ein Druckfilter ist. Da finde den Biotec 12 Screenmatic ganz gut. Und dazu würde ich den UVC-Vorklärer Bitron 36C nehmen. Ist diese Filteranlage eine Nummer zu groß? Wir wollen ja immerhin im Becken auch baden / planschen.

Ganz unsicher bin ich mir bei der Pumpe. Die Stelle, wo das Wasser abgesaugt wird, denke ich ist OK. Aber soll da eine Pumpe rein? Die Kinder werden direkt daneben planschen. Und wenn ja, 230V oder 12V? Und ist die Pumpleistung von 6000l/h ausreichend?

Oder sollen wir eine außerhalb des Wassers aufstellen? Da es nach Süden (Richtung Teich) den Hügel runter geht (siehe Profil, wir mussten eine Stützmauer aus Muschelkalk-Blöcken bauen), kann ich sehr einfach die Pumpe unterhalb des Wasserspiegels des Beckens aufstellen; schwieriger aber auch möglich, ist eine Aufstellung mit Niveau unterhalb des Wassereinlasses.

Hoffe auf Hilfe.......

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folie und Technik für einen "Planschteich"*

Hallo Jens.

Ganz schön klein zum Baden... 
Ob das auf Dauer fuktiniert, werdet Ihr sicher bald feststellen. Ich drücke die Daumen dafür. 

Zu den Fragen:
Bezüglich Folie würde ich mich nach einem/mehreren Fachbetrieben umhören und mir dort ein Angebot für eine eingeschweißte Folie machen lassen. Unter Umständen macht das auch ein guter Dachdeckerbetrieb (die dichten teils Flachdächer so ab). 

Technik: Ein Filter kann kaum groß genug sein. Ohne Fischbesatz kommt es bei Euch jedoch weniger auf eine biologische Filterung (Ammonium->Nitrit->Nitrat) an, sondern eher darauf, den Schmutz herauszufiltern. Dafür kann man beispielsweise ein Spaltsieb einsetzen. Für die gelösten Nährstoffe wäre dann ein möglichst großer Pflanzenbereich (inkl. Unterwasserpflanzen) zuständig.
Pumpe bitte nur Niederspannung und keine 220V!! Ansonsten wissen da sicher eher die Technikspezis eine Antwort zu. :?


----------

